# Need help please



## ChevyLT (Sep 21, 2021)

This is my problem,
the needle moves by itself, engine stopped, just the ignition.
Do you have a solution ?


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Are you saying that one of the needles on the speedometer cluster is stuck "off zero" or inaccurate when you turn the ignition on? 

Which needle is it?

Where is it at when the engine running?

The dials are driven by "stepper motors" that can go bad. There are companies that specialize in repairing these.

If it is a temperature or pressure reading - the sensor might be bad...

jeff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyLT said:


> This is my problem,
> the needle moves by itself, engine stopped, just the ignition.
> Do you have a solution ?


Welcome Aboard!

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Need a little more info here please.. Which "needle" are you referring to the Tachometer/RPM gauge, Speedometer, etc ?


----------

